# For the Oldies



## Catsmother (Dec 18, 2020)

@Sheff1  sent  me this and I found it very funny


----------



## mist (Dec 18, 2020)

I got another..

BAFFTM - Bring A Fifty For The Meter 😅


----------



## oak (Jan 29, 2021)

Mother always said " The price of petrol has never gone up I always put £5 in " and she was serious ( should have had her license of her then lol )


----------

